# Bizarre Creatures



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just goes to show what an amazing variety of life inhabits this planet.

http://distractify.com/old-school/2014/05/26/animal-species-you-wont-believe-exist-1197697139


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love looking at stuff like that, thanks


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

After seeing the goblin shark in action, I think I know where Giger got his inspiration for the Alien creatures.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I love this stuff too, Well except for the flying snake... Oh hell no!!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Some are kinda cool, some are pretty creepy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want one of those ring-tailed cats - so pretty:jol:


----------

